# Naturally red cheeks - no blush?



## gnat (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi guys, I was hoping for some advice =) My "problem" is my naturally blushed face. It isn't irriated redness, but just pink cheeks. I feel I can't use blush, because it would look to overdone and bright. Still I don't want to pile on foundation to cover up the coloring of my face. Usually I use mineral foundation (home made) which covers nicely but still lets the pink of my cheeks show through. Am I condemned to a life without pretty coral, brown and pink blush?
Please share your opinion and experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,
gnat


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a similar problem. I get flushed at times but I still wear different color blush. My foundation tones down the redness a lot so it hardly shows. Especially if you wear a Plum or Coral Blush, it will definitely show and look pretty! I suggest trying on different shades. Your pinkness can always add to the color and if you wear lets say a peaachy color, it would look like a peachy-pink. I don't think you should resort to not using any blush or different color blush because of pink cheeks IMO.


----------



## gnat (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Starcandy, thanks for your quick reply! I guess I might try plum or something along those lines, as you suggest. Perhaps next time I go to the MAC-counter (good excuse, don' you think? ;-) )


----------



## makeba (Jun 6, 2008)

i believe maybelline makes a cover up stick that is a pale green color that covers redness on the cheeks. another specktra diva kattybadatty(?) uses it. check out her tut so that way you can see how it works


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 6, 2008)

I have _really_ red cheeks and otherwise pale skin and it's always been a problem for me. In the past, I used to wear green colour-corrector under my foundation, but it sometimes gave my skin a slightly grey look and it was too cakey as well.

I started using Studio Fix (the powder) and found that it could cover the redness pretty well if I applied a few thin layers. However, I always avoided blusher as it seemed stupid to cover my natural colour then add some unnatural colour! I realised though that the redness of my cheeks extended 'too far' to look like just a nice natural blush and was more like an awful Prince Harry-like ruddiness that went right down to my jawline and to the sides of my nose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought that if I covered these 'extra' bits of redness, I could probably look alright with some colour in the 'right' bits of my cheeks. (Sorry if none of this makes sense but I can't think of a better way to describe it.)

So, with this in mind, I decided to try blusher last year and found that as well as being flattering and giving my face a bit more definition and my make-up a more finished look, people suddenly started complimenting me on how healthy I was looking, which was a bonus! I know that my problem probably isn't quite the same as yours, but I really don't think that you should have to shy away from wearing the colours you'd like to.


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gnat* 

 
_Hi guys, I was hoping for some advice =) My "problem" is my naturally blushed face. It isn't irriated redness, but just pink cheeks. I feel I can't use blush, because it would look to overdone and bright. Still I don't want to pile on foundation to cover up the coloring of my face. Usually I use mineral foundation (home made) which covers nicely but still lets the pink of my cheeks show through. Am I condemned to a life without pretty coral, brown and pink blush?
Please share your opinion and experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
gnat_

 
Hi there,

I have the same problem - big time. I have a very fair skin with a pink undertone and this natural pink means that if I wear the correct foundation for my skintone (which would be NW15/20 - slightly pink-based) I just cannot subdue it as the foundation kind of adds to the problem.

My personal solution is to correct this with foundation (on the occasions I wear it) instead of matching my skintone. So I use an NC15 or NC20 (slightly yellow-based) foundation, which brings my cheeks back to a more neutral shade. 

You can get the same effect by using Mac Select Cover-up in an NC shade, or another lightweight yellow-tone concealer, just in the cheek area. You can then use your normal foundation or powder right over the top. This won't affect the colour in other areas but should let you apply a blush without the pink showing through.

If you want a more subtle approach, try one of the yellow-based powders like the Models Prefer yellow powder, or T. LeClerc powder in Banane or similar. These will subdue the pink a bit, but let some show through for a light natural pink that is reduced from normal.

For the worst problem (rosacea really), you would use a green colour corrector like the discontinued Mac Select Tint in green, Ruby & Millie in the UK used to do one, I'm sure other companies like Prescriptives will too. You blend a little with foundation, or apply a little under foundation.

Hope this helps!

xx


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

I have very pink cheeks as well and I hate it.  I have been using Mineralize Satinfinish and it covers up the redness really good.  I can wear any blush then when I use it.  I think it is the best foundation that I have ever tried.  

You should experiment with different foundations and blushes and see what works best for you.  Get samples of the foundations because it can become very costly.  Somebody said about coral, I think coral blushes look best on me and by far... my favourite ones to use.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

i have really red cheeks too that are always red... but my foundation covers most of it up. a little shows through, but i still use some blush. maybe you don't need blush and it's a good thing. it would save a lot of money  lol


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gnat* 

 
_Hi Starcandy, thanks for your quick reply! I guess I might try plum or something along those lines, as you suggest. Perhaps next time I go to the MAC-counter (good excuse, don' you think? ;-) )_

 
lol..definitely! I always find excuses to go to MAC


----------



## Dani California (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,

Someone I know has this problem and never wore blush. But she went to Estee Lauder I think it was, and they said she needed a blush with yellowy undertones, it cancels out the redness or something? Anyway, now uses Estee Lauder blush in Peach Nuance - the one with all the peach and yellow colour in it. Looks great.

Hope that helps a bit xx


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 8, 2008)

*****


----------



## gnat (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for your replies! At least I now know, I am not alone with my pink cheeks. I guess I might try covering them up somewhat with a green concealer or otherwise a green primer, as recommended by jasminbarley. Also I now have an excuse to go to the MAC counter, thanks to starcandy =) When I find the time to try these things out (I'm currently abroad), I'll let you all know how it goes.

Thanks again =)


----------



## candidilyme (Jun 9, 2008)

i have the same problem and it annoyed the hell out of me until i found a solution.i tried all those green corrector sticks and it didnt do it for me. so now i use clinique's moisturizer (the one for redness) and it helped tone down the redness alot and now i just use studio fix fluid and sometimes if it's still a little too red i put some studio fix powder over it and usually cancels most of it out. and for blush i usually haf a peachy one like springsheen or joyous b/c i'm pretty tan (nc42) and i like the peachy ones more. hope u find something that works for you


----------



## gnat (Jun 16, 2008)

So I still haven't done anything to solve my problem, but I just wanted to show you all what my face looks like, with my face routine already done. As you'll notice, I prefer natural makeup and I like my freckles to show through. Still I find my cheeks quite noticable!

Products used:
- my mineral powder
- clinique concealer "quick corrector"
- translucent setting powder by "manhattan" (forgot the exact title)
- MAC Fix+

*edit: I have removed the picture. If anyone needs it for whatever reason, please contact me =)*


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 16, 2008)

*****


----------



## lvgz (Jun 16, 2008)

you could always find a color corrector. green combats redness in the skin so using something like that or maybe a green primer (smashbox) will tone it down and make you not have to load up on foundation


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 16, 2008)

I too have naturally rosy cheeks... I like mac cream color base in shell and nars the multiple in orgasm.... both tend to play down the natural coloring.. I also like the beauty powders as blush


----------



## gnat (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Jasminbarley =)
I don't find my rosy cheeks particularly disturbing, it's just that I feel using blush would overload my face and turn me into a tomato. Not something I'm too fond of... Guess I'll have to try something slightly greenish and see what happens


----------

